# EBay mistake ? - American Flyer 755 Talking Station(49812) - Phooey!



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I purchased a 49812 on EBay for premium bucks. It was described a "#49812 Talking Station (#755), With Control, New Condition". 
Not knowing about the unit I assumed that everything was included as it said "new Condition" and with "Control". However, upond arrivial this is what I found: I does look new and I was happy. But as far as I understand, I found out that this remake uses a microphone to control it instead of a button which was included. So, I purchased a new mike from Lionel but after trying it out, the only thing that worked was the lamp inside. I could neither make a PA announcement not record a message. 
This leads me to conclude that the electronic circuit board is bad. Now the problem is finding a schematic so that I can try to troubleshoot the board. Did I say phooey?:smilie_daumenneg:
I would had been better to had bought a new unit from Lionel. Any suggestions?:dunno:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Any chance of a refund?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear Broke. You would think "in new condition" that it would work. Did you
get any kind of manual with it? Does it use a record or just recordings. I know nothing
about this unit.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I agree with Vincent. I would contact the seller and complain. Everyone wants 100% positive reviews. As I have learned, everything is negotiable.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Fred, have you tried to get it working following the directions that I found on Lionel's web site that you asked about in your other post? It appears there is a sequence of steps you have to follow. As far as the seller is concerned, what he advertised as new condition is true for what he had to sell. Unfortunately, he forgot to mention no mic.or directions in the listing. Instead, he sent you a "controller" which is a talking station button for a Gilbert 755A station. If he is the seller from N.Y. State that I found on the sold listings he is selling other Flyer items and knows better. IMO. Did you ask if the station was in working condition? I would contact him about a misleading listing even though you should have asked questions before buying, I don't think there is any schematics for the boards that Lionel uses on line. I would first try a couple of times to make sure you're following the sequence in the directions exactly to eliminate operator error. Sorry about your misfortune and maybe you will find success, If not, complain to the seller.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks all for the comments. I have tried the sequences as described in the instructions which I downloaded. However they are lacking in internal wiring diagrams and/or schematics. I have thought that I would give it a rest and try again in a day or two. Incidentally, I did try to contact the seller but as of now, I have not received any reply. If it is the circuit board, I can buy a replacement from Lionel for $20 plus $10 shipping. But before I do that I want to make sure that is the board and not the loose nut behind the test meter:laugh::laugh::laugh:.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

You have to be careful with Ebay. They always say new, like new or my personal favorite, hardly ran and only ran once.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

1) Although the seller states that he doesn't accept returns, I have asked for one because of misleading descriptions. As of today, I have not heard anything from him. :thumbsdown:

2) As I had stated before, I ordered a replacement microphone from Lionel Parts to control this unit. The "controller" supplied was for a different model of #755 Talking Station. As I looked closer into the problem, I discovered that the control connector on the Talking Station has only 10 connection pins and the microphone has 11 connection pins. They do not align up because of the difference in connector size.

3) Something doesn't make sense The Talking Station appears to be new and has a American Flyer decal on it as well as stamps stating Lionel llc and made in China. And, the microphone appears to be new from Lionel.:dunno:

I will have to wait until Tuesday to contact Lionel Parts and try to figure out why the mike and Talking Station are not compatible. :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Did you contact Ebay to see if you can file a complaint?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

DennyM said:


> Did you contact Ebay to see if you can file a complaint?


Yes, and the seller and I are working out the details. I must say, that he has been pleasant about accepting a return despite the original listing said no returns. I believe that all will be OK in the end. I will now start looking for another 755.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, the seller can state no returns but if description was not correct ebay will force him to do a refund. It will take some time but it will be ok. Hang in there. I have seen ebay just pull a refund from sellers paypal.

My son sold a 40.00 baseball card on ebay. Seller said it smelled of cigerettes. Before my son could work out a refund, ebay pulled the 40.00 out of his paypal and did not make buyer return the card and he didn't. That was not right.
Buyer should get a refund after returning the item. Card was in a airtight sealed plastic case. I have a feeling the buyer has pulled this crap before.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Hopefully you'll get a satisfactory outcome to this purchase and can move on. I wonder if Lionel sent you the wrong Mic. It will be interesting to know what you find out from them.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I would avoid buying from minelli58kel on eBay. The item that I bought was misrepresented and didn't work. I suggested to him that I would keep the item if he would discount it $20 and refund the $21 for shipping. He said that sounded good to him. Later he said that he sent me the money via PayPal. Never happened. I waited a couple of days and even after a second message to him, nothing.
So I disputed the transaction via EBay and printed out a return label from #EBay and shipped it back EBay said that I will get a refund in a couple of days.
I have had many EBay transactions over the years but this was the worst. Most were very pleasant and acceptable. This guy, in my opinion, can't be trusted.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

BC, sorry to hear about this issue. I hope you get a refund.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If ebay said you would get a refund, you will.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

My pet peeve is sellers who say that their units are untested - and then you find that they are selling many, many Af units. One has many Af units for sale right now as untested and then he states they have 1000 AF units for sale. They should be honest when untested means the item does not work.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Yes! This is what I am learning,some tested and many untested. Buyer beware!

John


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You have to assume item does not work when seller states "untested". Any seller knows item will bring more if they can say item works. Most are being dishonest when they say untested.

Here is one I have been seeing. "May not be complete, not sure". You can bet your sweet
bippy it is not complete. They are sure.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Yep, have seen this.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm at the point where I don't believe most of the post on Ebay.






That never gets old.


----------

